# More Rabbit Show Photos



## mambo101 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are the best of the photos I took at the Westmoreland and Washington County shows this past weekend. If you are wondering why there are no photos of Jesse, that's because I did an exclusive video with her at the Washington Co. show that will be posted later this week.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 19, 2007)

Say what you will about Dwarfs, but you have to admit, they're very expressive! 






I love ALL these bunnies!:inlove:

(Who won?)

(And can't wait for the Jesse vid!!)

sas opcorn2


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 19, 2007)

*mambo101 wrote: *


>


I want these three :biggrin2:The top one looks like it would be a REALLY comfy pillow!


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 19, 2007)

*mambo101 wrote: *







Dear Santa,

Can I please have this bunny for Christmas. Thank you.

-Lindsay


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 19, 2007)

I can hook you up with the breeder. She's a good friend of mine. Let me know.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh, gees! Don't even tempt me, lol!!:biggrin2: I'm at my maximum rabbit load right now 

*mambo101 wrote: *


> I can hook you up with the breeder. She's a good friend of mine. Let me know.


----------

